# Mostrar datos de PIC en monitor de PC



## dagger (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola a todos...tengo que realizar una instalacion sobre la monitorizacion de apertura/cierre de puertas mostrando diferentes estados a traves de leds.
Son varias puertas 30/32 + o -
Hice pares de TX/RX conectados todos entre si a traves de 1(un)solo cable.Como separacion por las dudas coloque R de 470 ohms en cada entrada y salida.
Las unidades TX estan al lado de cada puerta.....Las RX todas juntas en una consola de monitoreo.
Todo funciona OK
Ahora bien me han pedido si aparte de la consola de monitoreo se puede agregar un monitor de pc.
Bueno esto equivale a colocar(por supuesto)una pc ...la interface....y el programa que lo interprete y muestre.
De programac en PC.......0 al as.....  
mando esquematico de un modulo para que tengan idea
espero sus comentarios.....gracias


----------



## El nombre (Sep 6, 2008)

lo mas sencillo es por 232 y un lenguaje de progrmacion que domines. Si lo quieres con Delphi no dudes en consultar.


----------



## dagger (Sep 7, 2008)

no conozco ninguno en especial...mas que alguna que otra pavadita..no soy programador...
mañana te enviare un esquema de como es la instalacion y una foto que saque de la presentacion que tiene un programa ya hecho


----------



## dagger (Sep 8, 2008)

aca te mando .asm del TX y del RX..para cada habitacion se le cambia el numero que le corresponde y se compila
veras que esta unido solo por un cable....es para facilitar la instalacion..luego todos los modulos RX y todos los TX estan unidos por el mismo cable...uso una R de 470 ohms para separar y evitar posibles problemas.
Ademas envio 3 fotos que saque de un programa ya instalado en un lugar......quisiera lograr hacer un programa como ese..que ademas de mostrar  el estado de las puertas..se le adicionan cargos...(ej.:cafeteria..comidas..varios....)y cuando se retira el cliente se hace click y sale el importe que debe......sino simplemente que muestre el estado de las puertas....en las fotos se ven recuadros azules que significa habitacion libre...los rojos..ocupada y los amarillos que se estan limpiando


----------

